# What Is This



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

I know its a shitty picture but best I could do at the time. My buddys baby p has some weird looking fungus type sh*t on its side. Its all along the lateral line on one side and starting to come around the top of the head. My friend doesn't use the internet (Hes a older fella) and I have no idea WTF it is even to give him advice. You cant really see it in the pic so I drew a line around what I am talking about. Outside of the tank you cant really see it and I couldnt get a shot in the tank because it just hides. Its bright white and very very noticeable when in the water but out of the water and in the net you can barley see it.. Anyhow here is the pic.










http://www.dragsim.com/p/sick1.png larger pic


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

interesting..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Some kind of slime coat fungus? Melafix n pimafix should probably fix him up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

There was a lot of typing so I didn't read it, but it looks like the Nike logo, nice paint skills.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Bruner... I was just gonna call and ask ya but couldnt find your number..lol

I'm going to take some over to him tonight and will let you know how it goes...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wonder if he didn't scrape himself on something?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

well its not ick lol... although those are white something.......

get a fungus cure or someting. see if it takes.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

humm.. what decor is in his tank? How long had the stuff been in it and did he drop anything for decor or any sort in that he found outside? I would does with salt first, a strong dose and also anything with aloe vera in it a strong does as well. If he has rocks from outside, pull them out and put vinegar on it. let me know what happens with the rock after you do that. Ever seen sulpher burn? I seen it on some trout in our streams and that is exactly what it looks like, also effects their lateral line. If yoyu spalsh the water or drop food does he act like he can't tell where it's coming from or turn straight to it?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

His tank has one piece of driftwood , one fake plastic plant , Bare bottom , its a 40 breeder with a fluval 405 (sp) and a penguin 350b i think thats what its called.

I cant answer the other question about food as I havnt been there when he feeds it..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Well try the fix Bruner suggested or what I was mentioning. If its solpher burn which it looks just like what was on the trout, you need to move the fish and change water everyday for it to go away and it will always have scar's


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks redbelly, I will be going back over tomorrow night and i will ask him what you have asked me and report back. I was at a loss when i went over and looked at it. All of the p's i have ever had have been grown from babies and i had never seen anything like this. I am going to test his water when i go back. He said his test kit is kinda old so I am taking over my kit to see if there is any water param problems.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

it doesn't look like lateral line disease but the fact that it follows the lateral line is odd. Definitely add some preventative stuff and let us know how he reacts.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Well my buddy's fish never got better. He dosed Melafix n pimafix but it didn't help and the little dude died on him.. Just figured i would let yall know what happened..

PS. He came by this afternoon and bought both of my baby rhoms. He made me a offer I couldn't refuse. I wasnt attached to these little guys yet so it was easy to let them go..


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I bet it was sulphur burn man, Does that to the fish in the streams that get high sulphur up here. Looks just like that. Should have used salt and got him in different water. It screws them up though for a long time I know that, I kept a trout one time that had it and it took me 3 months to get him cleared up, he was putting more sulphur in the water an the scar never went away from it. It healed but still could see where it was


----------

